# Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge Offenburg 2012



## GCool (17. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer will kann sich ab jetzt auch für Offenburg (WOMC) am 8.Juli 2012 anmelden. Der Termin wurde von bisher Mitte Mai in den Juli verlegt.

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2011)

sag mal ist der joerg nu voellig durch? da ist xc dm! :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GCool (18. November 2011)

Hi, wieseo denn XC, ist immer noch der normale Marathon mit den altbekannten Strecken (32/48/63/84km), wird halt etwas größer aufgezogen, da der World-Cup dieses Jahr nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2011)

ja, aber an dem termin ist die xc dm in bad -saeckingen


----------



## GCool (18. November 2011)

Ja gut, das ist dann halt blöd wenn man beides fahren will. Ich find den Termin jetzt auch etwas spät, jedoch ist dann vielleicht mal wärmer am Renntag. Ich hatte eigentlich auch wieder mit einem Termin Mitte Mai gerechnet, aber ja nun jetzt ist es halt so...


----------



## powderJO (18. November 2011)

finde es auch blöd. im juli ist es auch abgesehen von der dm eh schon ziemlich voll mit guten rennen, im mai sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Haferstroh (23. November 2011)

Argh, der einstige Termin im Mai war immer perfekt!! Und jetzt aber das Ganze im Juli  An halbwegs grösseren Veranstaltungen im April/Mai dünnt sich es immer mehr aus, kein Plan was ich da 2012 fahren soll. Saisonstart im Juni ist ja wohl bisschen spät, da lassen manche die Saison ja fast schon wieder auslaufen...


----------



## m7cha (4. Dezember 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> An halbwegs grösseren Veranstaltungen im April/Mai dünnt sich es immer mehr aus, kein Plan was ich da 2012 fahren soll. Saisonstart im Juni ist ja wohl bisschen spät, da lassen manche die Saison ja fast schon wieder auslaufen...



Wie wärs mit dem Singen Bike Marathon am 06.05? Dieses Jahr inklusive Deutscher Marathonmeisterschaften, 2013 dann die EM


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Dezember 2011)

m7cha schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Singen Bike Marathon am 06.05? Dieses Jahr inklusive Deutscher Marathonmeisterschaften, 2013 dann die EM



Wäre eine Option, auf die ich sicher noch gekommen wäre. Bin ich sowihl unter dem alten Veranstalter als unter dem jetzigen neuen Veranstalter schon je einmal mitgefahren. Die Strecke liegt mir zwar überhaupt nicht, aber wäre trotzdem interessant aufgrund des Termins.


----------



## LochenFuchs (1. Juli 2012)

Suche noch einen Startplatz 
Will einer von euch vielleicht nicht fahren  ?


----------



## daniel77 (1. Juli 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Suche noch einen Startplatz
> Will einer von euch vielleicht nicht fahren  ?



Kannst dich noch bis 6.7. online unter WOMC.de anmelden, ansonsten am Renntag nachmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiedereinstieg (2. Juli 2012)

Gibts Berichte, Erfahrungen, Dinge die man beachten sollte, Wissenswertes, etc für "1st Timers"

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juli 2012)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Gibts Berichte, Erfahrungen, Dinge die man beachten sollte, Wissenswertes, etc für "1st Timers"
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus



Wenn jemand von hinten "links" ruft, nicht nach links fahren! 

Ansonsten technisch anspruchslose Strecke, Langstrecke konditionell nicht zu unterschätzen, super Stimmung und teils spektakuläre Strecken-Gadgets (Fahrt durchs Rathaus Foyer auf der 84er Strecke). Für das Gebotene Preis noch ok.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2012)

Insgesamt sein Geld wert. Immerhin ist ein Teil von Offenburgs Innenstadt extra abgesperrt, das kommt der Stimmung zugute, besser als wenn es auf der grünen Wiese stattfindet. Letzter Kilometer macht riesig Spass zum Windschattentaktieren und Zielsprints fahren, da bolzgerade, massig Platz und leicht bergab und wie gesagt inmitten von Offenburg.

Teils relativ viele Zuschauer. Zwar lang nicht so viel wie in Albstadt, aber wenn man selbst auf grösseren anderen Maras so gut wie keine sieht (Singen, DM), ist das schon bemerkenswert positiv.

Gute Orga, konnte nie was meckern. Hochwertige Startpräsente.

Strecke sehr einfach, leichte Reifen à la Race King reichen. Fahrtechnikfreaks kommen hier eindeutig zu kurz. Teils zähe Wiesenpassagen bergauf, macht nicht so Spass, muss aber wohl sein.

Schnellere 63km-Mittelstreckenfahrer jedenfalls (Langstrecke keine Ahnung) müssen ab ca. der Hälfte der Strecke permanent sehr viele langsamere Kurzstreckenfahrer überholen....den einen nervt es, den anderen motiviert sowas, wie man es eben nimmt.

So das war's von meiner Seite....


----------



## madmaxmatt (4. Juli 2012)

Achtung LIZENZFAHRER:

BDR hat für das WOMC Wochenende ein Startverbot ausgesprochen. Nach Rücksprache mit Fr. Gürtner vom WOMC droht der BDR mit einer Sperre von vier Monaten, falls man doch antritt. Habe auf der Liste einige Lizenzfahrer gesehen... solle man nicht riskieren.

Ein völliger Schwachsinn seitens des BDR, leider mal wieder. Ein Haufen unfähiger Funktionäre. Erst die Sache mit Käß, jetzt das. Wenn ich als Lizenzler ausschließlich Marathons fahre, warum darf ich dann an dem WE nicht starten? Ich bin noch *NIE* XC gefahren.

Wer XC DM fahren will, wird auch DM fahren und nicht nach OG kommen. 

Schade. Also ein rennfreies WE für die MA Fraktion. Völliger Unsinn!!!!


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Achtung LIZENZFAHRER:
> 
> BDR hat für das WOMC Wochenende ein Startverbot ausgesprochen. Nach Rücksprache mit Fr. Gürtner vom WOMC droht der BDR mit einer Sperre von vier Monaten, falls man doch antritt. Habe auf der Liste einige Lizenzfahrer gesehen... solle man nicht riskieren.
> 
> ...




Hääää? 

Simmer im Kasperletheater oder was geht da ab? Was sind da die Hintergründe für?


----------



## madmaxmatt (4. Juli 2012)

BDR = Kasperletheater! 

Hintergründe sind angeblich die, dass das WE für die DM XC freigehalten werden soll. Sprich: Lizenzfahrer sollen an dem WE in Säckingen fahren und nicht in Offenburg. Zuschauer am besten auch alle dort hin und nicht nach OG. Nennt sich "Terminschutz". 

Verstehe wer will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiedereinstieg (4. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von hinten "links" ruft, nicht nach links fahren!



Mal sehen ob ich auch mal in den Genuss komme und "links" schreien darf


Edit: 
Wo macht ihr eure Pumpen hin, Ersatzschlauch, Handy etc...? Ich habe paar Fotos auf der WOMC Homepage gesehen, da hat keiner -auch nicht einen kleinen- Rucksack mitdabei...

PS: Wo am besten Essen und Trinken: Wenn man hochfährt und kaum mehr kann? Beim runter fahren, wenn man beide Hände am Lenker braucht, auf einem flachen Stück wo man eher Tempo machen kann ???


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Juli 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Hääää?
> 
> Simmer im Kasperletheater oder was geht da ab? Was sind da die Hintergründe für?



stimmt aber,gilt für alle Lizenzfahrer deren rennen am Sonntag stattfinden...Masters zB deren Rennen bei der DM am Samstag sind dürfen starten...

JOE


----------



## Oetti03 (5. Juli 2012)

Wo steht das!? Habe weder auf der Homepage des Veranstalters wie auch auf Rad-net nix finden können??

Danke



madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Achtung LIZENZFAHRER:
> 
> BDR hat für das WOMC Wochenende ein Startverbot ausgesprochen. Nach Rücksprache mit Fr. Gürtner vom WOMC droht der BDR mit einer Sperre von vier Monaten, falls man doch antritt. Habe auf der Liste einige Lizenzfahrer gesehen... solle man nicht riskieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## boulder2002 (5. Juli 2012)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Wo macht ihr eure Pumpen hin, Ersatzschlauch, Handy etc...? Ich habe paar Fotos auf der WOMC Homepage gesehen, da hat keiner -auch nicht einen kleinen- Rucksack mitdabei...



Passt alles in die Trikottaschen oder wenn man es übertreiben möchte auch zusätzlich noch in eine Satteltasche. Ein Rucksack wäre zuviel des Guten. Außer man will unbedingt mit einem Trinkrucksack fahren.



wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Essen und Trinken



Essen und Trinken in regelmässigen Abständen, nicht gerade wenn man sich eine Steigung hochquält. Im Normallfall trinke ich nach dem Anstieg, während ich mein Gel deutlich vor dem Anstieg zu mir genommen habe.


----------



## Oetti03 (5. Juli 2012)

Habs gefunden!  Steht in den Amtlichen Nachrichten auf www.rad-net.de:



> Bekanntmachung des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer*
> Frankfurt, 29. MÃ¤rz 2012
> Terminschutz Deutsche Meisterschaften MTB XCO
> 
> ...



Ich kÃ¶nnte kotzen... Wer erstattet mir jetzt mein Startgeld zurÃ¼ck!???? Habe mich erst Ende Juni angemeldet...


----------



## wiedereinstieg (5. Juli 2012)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Habs gefunden!  Steht in den Amtlichen Nachrichten auf www.rad-net.de:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich könnte kotzen... Wer erstattet mir jetzt mein Startgeld zurück!???? Habe mich erst Ende Juni angemeldet...




Hast du (oder jemand anderst) ein Einzelzimmer in der Umgebung gebucht? Ich würde es übernehmen, bitte melden. Habe keine Lust in der Nacht auf zu stehen....

Danke und Gruss


----------



## blumi (6. Juli 2012)

Hab die Strecke nicht mehr ganz so exakt in Erinnerung. 

Was sind die Meinungen, wenn es weiterhin regnet bis Sonntag. 
Reichen da Racing Ralph Reifen bzw. Rocket Ron oder doch lieber Nobby Nic?


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2012)

NN ist für 10% der Strecke besser, insofern entscheide selbst. Für mich wäre die Sache klar.

Zu der Lizenzsache: Gut, dass ich gerade dieses Jahr nicht mitfahre und nicht gemeldet bin


----------



## Phini (6. Juli 2012)

Kommt drauf an, welche Strecke du fährst
Auf der 48er zB reichen die Raceking locker, also der Racing Ralph reicht ohne Probleme. Auch die 63er und 84er würde ich mit den RaceKings fahren... Ist auch kein Problem, aber nichtmehr ganz so deutlich.
Wüsste keine Stelle, auch auf der 63er oder 94er, wo du die NN's wirklich bräuchtest. Selbst im Regen will mir grad keine einfallen.
LG
Sebi


----------



## blumi (6. Juli 2012)

Hab ich natürlich vergessen, werde auf der 63er unterwegs sein. 
Kann mich auch an viel gut befahrbare Waldwege und viel in den Reben auf Teer erinnern. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (6. Juli 2012)

Die Wege sind aktuell, durch diverse Unwetter in den letzten Tagen, in einem ziemlich desolaten Zustand. Mittlerweile wurden knapp 50 Bäume beseitigt, allerdings liegt das ganze Kleinzeugs (Äste u.ä.) noch auf den Wegen. Da wird denke ich auch so bleiben.
Außerdem haben sich durch die starken Regenfälle viele neue und teilweise Tiefe Wasserrinnen gebildet. Diese haben zusätzlich für neue Flächen mit feinstem Sand auf den Abfahrten nach Durbach sowie vom Hohen Horn ins Riedle gesorgt. Die Steile Abfahrt von der Bildeiche in Richtung Durbach (nur auf 63km) ist auch nochmals um einiges durchwühlter und loser geworden.

Und es soll den ganzen Morgen über, bis ca. 11Uhr, regnen... ich freue mich auf Sonntag


----------



## Phini (8. Juli 2012)

Na jut, dann wünsch ich allen mal Viel Glück und ein Sturzfreies Rennen!
Bis nachher 
LG
Sebi


----------



## holzwurm71 (8. Juli 2012)

...kein Sturz!!!
Wetterfenster hat beim mir (48km) super gepasst...
geiles Race, nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Phini (8. Juli 2012)

Beim ir zwei ganz leichte Stürze (Einmal einfach im Stehen umgekippt, bei der einen Kehre nach dem Trail. Bin da zu scnell rein, stehen geblieben und konnte nicht ausklicken. Das andre mal an einem extrem steilen Stück am 2. Buckel, da wurd ich nach links gedrängt und ein langer Ast in fast Längsrichtung lag da, also weggerutscht. Aber eben nur mit knapp 10 Sachen, also auch harmlos.

Und: Ich freu mich enorm. Mein erster Marathon, und gleich 1. in der Altersklasse. Gab nen echt hochwertigen Helm. Heißt also, ich hab nen Trikot und n guten Helm gekriegt und nix gezahlt, da ichn Startplatz gewonnen hab.

Fazit: Hammer! Besser gehts einfach NICHT! (Nur die Strecke vielleicht und das Wetter, aber das sind Kleinigkeiten )


----------



## blumi (9. Juli 2012)

Was für ne Schlammschlacht gestern, total geil. 
Mit meine zwei Racing Ralphs war es zwar absolut grenzwertig und ich war öfters am driften, aber hätt ja was anderes aufziehen können vorher. 

Aber irgendwie war wenig los. Lag das wirklich nur an den Lizenzfahrern die nicht teilgenommen haben? Sind das so viele?

Ach ja, absolut gelungene Veranstaltung.
Wenn man beim Bikewash noch was Wasser richtig aufdrehen würde und ein paar Bürsten verteilen würde, wäre es perfekt gewesen. 

Highlight des Tages: Im Dunkeln duschen.


----------



## holzwurm71 (9. Juli 2012)

blumi schrieb:


> Was für ne Schlammschlacht gestern, total geil.
> Mit meine zwei Racing Ralphs war es zwar absolut grenzwertig und ich war öfters am driften, aber hätt ja was anderes aufziehen können vorher.
> 
> Aber irgendwie war wenig los. Lag das wirklich nur an den Lizenzfahrern die nicht teilgenommen haben? Sind das so viele?
> ...




Das mit dem Wasser bekommen die nicht mehr in den Griff....da wird schon lange drüber geschmunzelt....wanders gibts sogar Kärcher....


----------



## na!To (9. Juli 2012)

Für mich gab es, wieder einmal, viele kleine Dinge, welche hätten besser laufen können. U.a. die Beschilderung auf der Strecke. Teilweise hatte man auf der 63er schnelle Abfahrten, plötzlich taucht ein Schild auf was direkt auf der Höhe der Abzweigung steht und dir sagt: "Haaaaaaaaalt! JETZT auf 10km/h verzögern, um 110° nach rechts auf den Anstieg mit 20% wegbiegen! Da gab es noch einige andere Dinge, aber das ist hier der falsche Platz dafür.

Ansonsten lief es ganz gut. Einmal auf Gras weggerutscht und Lang gemacht, danach musste ich nochmal anhalten, um den linken Schalthebel wieder in Position zubringen. Das ganze hat mich dann 2-3min gekostet, welche mir am Ende auf Platz 4 und 5 fehlten. Will mich aber nicht über den 6ten beschweren 

Und das Bike ist mittlerweile auch wieder sauber...


----------



## wiedereinstieg (9. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöner Event mit (schlussendlich) tollem Wetter 

Da simmer wieder dabei, 


PS: und dann hoffentlich mit etwas anderem Material


----------



## wiedereinstieg (9. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von hinten "links" ruft, nicht nach links fahren!




Musste einige Male gebrauch machen von "links", "rechts" und "mitte". Gab aber doch einige denen war das egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (5. April 2013)

Hallo Leute

Wie sind die 48 und 63 km vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gegenüber Gonso Classik oder Albstadtmarathon?
Den Albstadt bin ich schon 2x gefahren. Den Gonso 1x.

Gruß JHDVi


----------



## blumi (5. April 2013)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wie sind die 48 und 63 km vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gegenüber Gonso Classik oder Albstadtmarathon?
> Den Albstadt bin ich schon 2x gefahren. Den Gonso 1x.
> ...



Ich bin die 63er schon ein paar mal gefahren. Ich finde hier gibt es überhaupt nichts schwieriges auf der Strecke, was einem nicht sonst irgendwo beim Biken auch begegnet. 
Sicherlich geht es irgendwo mal den Berg runter auf der Wiese und es kann wie z.B. letztes Jahr hier und da etwas schmierig sein weil es viel geregnet hat, aber das ist doch keine Überraschung bei einem MTB Marathon.


----------



## JHDVi (5. April 2013)

Bei schönem Wetter im Mai vorne und hinten mit RocketRon fahrbar?

Irgenwo habe ich gelesen dass es bei der 63 km eine Abfahrt mit Geröllhalde und kopfgroßen Steinen geben soll, was nicht angenehm sein soll.
Schlammpassagen wie in Albstadt gibt es nicht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2013)

bei schoenem wetter ist das mit furiousfahrbar. nimm 2x rara dann kommste noch vorwaerts


----------



## blumi (5. April 2013)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter im Mai vorne und hinten mit RocketRon fahrbar?
> 
> Irgenwo habe ich gelesen dass es bei der 63 km eine Abfahrt mit Geröllhalde und kopfgroßen Steinen geben soll, was nicht angenehm sein soll.
> Schlammpassagen wie in Albstadt gibt es nicht?



Glaube an solche eine Abfahrt würde ich mich erinnern. Schlammpassagen gab es letztes Jahr ein paar kurze, weil es vorher wirklich viel geregnet hat. 
Bin aber mit 2 x Racing Ralph gut durchgekommen.


----------



## holzwurm71 (5. April 2013)

Ich hab immer RoRo's drauf, geht ganz gut... Sind längere Uphills drin, da macht sich das gewicht bemerkbar.... Die angeprochene Abfahrt ist jedes Jahr anders zu fahren...kommt auf Wetter und auf die Trainigsstunden davor an... Wenn man mit der Masse düst, sollte es auch mit den Furios gehen...wäre mir aber in Punkto Pannenanfälligkeit zu riskant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (5. April 2013)

Schau dir das Streckenprofil an, dann kannst ja selber entscheiden ob längere Uphills drin sind. 
Irgendwie müssen die Höhenmeter ja zusammenkommen. ;-)


----------



## Twenty9er (9. April 2013)

Es gibt einen Abschnitt nach der Wolfsgrube, den man optimistisch als Singletrail bezeichnen könnte, aber selbst der ist von der einfachsten Sorte. Forstwegabfahrten mit 60km/h können aber auch anspruchsvoll sein
Die Anstiege sind nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn überhaupt, dann max. 400Hm am Stück.


----------



## holzwurm71 (9. April 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Forstwegabfahrten mit 60km/h können aber auch anspruchsvoll sein
> 
> Yepp


----------



## JHDVi (9. April 2013)

Danke für Eure Infos.

Leider!!!!! klappt es dieses Jahr noch nicht. 
Habe am Wochenende Einladung zum 50. bekommen.
Nächstes Jahr sehe ich den Termin mit neuem Racebike vor.

Trotzdem würde mich immer doch noch interessieren wie die Strecke im Vergleich zu Veringendorf,Frohnstetten,Gonso Classik oder dem wunderbaren Albstadtmarathon ist.

Keiner von Euch gefahren??


----------



## Twenty9er (9. April 2013)

Nächstes Jahr gibt es keinen Marathon in Offenburg *!*


----------



## Haferstroh (9. April 2013)

Nein, gibt es nächstes Jahr nicht, die machen offiziell 2 Jahre Pause in 2014/2015. Und wer weiss, ob diese Pause nicht für immer gilt. Jedenfalls fällt der Termin 2013 schon mal sehr unglücklich mit der Marathon-EM zusammen, die im selben deutschen Bundesland stattfindet und welche viele Fahrer (auch viele gute Amateure und Profis) von der Challenge abhalten wird.


----------



## na!To (10. April 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Abschnitt nach der Wolfsgrube, den man optimistisch als Singletrail bezeichnen kÃ¶nnte, aber selbst der ist von der einfachsten Sorte.


Das Teil existiert auch nicht mehr. Seit 2 Monaten ist der 4-5m breiter.



Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nÃ¤chstes Jahr nicht, die machen offiziell 2 Jahre Pause in 2014/2015. Und wer weiss, ob diese Pause nicht fÃ¼r immer gilt. Jedenfalls fÃ¤llt der Termin 2013 schon mal sehr unglÃ¼cklich mit der Marathon-EM zusammen, die im selben deutschen Bundesland stattfindet und welche viele Fahrer (auch viele gute Amateure und Profis) von der Challenge abhalten wird.


Und plÃ¶tzlich weiÃ ich wieder, wieso ich nicht mitfahren werde 

/Offenburg war immer schon Schall und Rauch. Auch wenn es gerne von der Regionalpresse als das Beste aufgeblasen wurde, und wird. Viel zu viel Asphalt, technisch Null Anspruch... da fahren jedes Jahr aufs neue, Figuren mit CrossrÃ¤dern mit ...
FÃ¼r die â¬50,- bekomme ich wo anders mehr.


----------



## Twenty9er (10. April 2013)

Gut, dass ich noch nicht angemeldet bin... ð


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2013)

Ich möchte in diesem Zuge auch jeden Lizenzfahrer warnen in Offenburg an den Start zu gehen. Genau wegen der Terminkollision mit EM wurde dieses Rennen vom BDR NICHT genehmigt.


----------



## aka (10. April 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Zuge auch jeden Lizenzfahrer warnen in Offenburg an den Start zu gehen. Genau wegen der Terminkollision mit EM wurde dieses Rennen vom BDR NICHT genehmigt.



OT: zu dem Thema stand neulich was auch acrossthecountry.net, das wäre mal einen Betrag auf der Newsseite wert. Wie wird mit dem Thema gerade in Sachen TAC umgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2013)

Transalp Challenge ist gemeldet. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Newsbeitrag ist wohl in der Mache und geht hier die Tage on.
Sind im Grunde zweierlei...Offenburg als Teil eines regulären Prozederes um bereits angemeldete Rennen zu schützen und ganz frisch der Rundbrief der UCI die Regel Teilnahme an nicht angemeldeten Rennen und deren Konsequenzen auf 'scharf' zu stellen.


----------



## na!To (10. April 2013)

Letztes Jahr gab es doch das gleiche Problem. Und auch da sind mehr als genug Lizenzer mitgefahren.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. April 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Asphalt, technisch Null Anspruch... da fahren jedes Jahr aufs neue, Figuren mit CrossrÃ¤dern mit ...
> FÃ¼r die â¬50,- bekomme ich wo anders mehr.



Stimmt schon, aber besser als die buckelige HÃ¼gelpiste im Hegau, wo man die GesamthÃ¶henmeter in 50hm-Schritten sammelt und viel Ã¼ber trostlose Feldpisten fÃ¼hrt. Stimmung an der Strecke? Ãhm, letztes Jahr auf der Langdistanz vielleicht 30-40 total (die meisten am letzten Minibuckel vorm Ziel), da gabs in Offenburg viel mehr als ich '10 und '11 dabei war.

Bin Ã¼brigens auch fÃ¼r Offenburg gemeldet, aber erst nachdem mir eingefallen war, dass am selben Tag ja die EM ist. Wegen dem "EM-Flair" hÃ¤tte ich mich aber im anderen Fall nochmals fÃ¼r die Singener Langstrecke breitschlagen lassen, aber jetzt lasse ich es halt so wie es ist. Wie gesagt Singener Strecke und Stimmung sind es nicht wert, sich noch extra von der Challenge ab- und fÃ¼r Singen anzumelden.

Ach ja, und zum GlÃ¼ck dieses Jahr keine Lizenz gelÃ¶st, da ich an den World Games in Saalbach-Hinterglemm mitfahren will.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

Ich gab mit auch schon mehrfach geschworen nicht nochmal in singen zu starten,... Aaaber letztes Jahr war es dm und dieses Jahr EM... was soll man machen...
Aaaber besser als singen ist die Strecke in Offenburg schon,... Aaaber da gehört auch nicht viel dazu 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twenty9er (11. April 2013)

Singen scheint gute Beziehungen zu haben, wenn man mit solch einer Strecke die EM bekommt...


----------



## na!To (11. April 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Singen scheint gute Beziehungen zu haben, wenn man mit solch einer Strecke die EM bekommt...



Indeed. Ich glaube Singen hat die langweiligste Strecke die ich je gefahren bin. Und die leider schon viel zu oft


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2013)

man man man ich geh auch nur wegen der EM da hin. Hab ja schon öfters gehört, dass die strecke ned so dolle sein soll.

Wird wohl ne bolzerei geben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2013)

Häng dich an mein epic, dann machen wir etwr Zug auf 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (29. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
mal ne Frage zu den Reifen:
fahr in Offenburg die 48er Runde, hab NN drauf.
Bin noch nie bei so einer Veranstaltung mitgefahren und da frag ich mich jetzt welcher Reifendruck ist optimal
Hört sich jetzt evtl. doof an wenn jemand nach dem Reifendruck fragt,
aber ich bin vor 2 Wochen mal mit ca. 2,5 Bar vorne und hinten gefahren, war schrecklich, bin recht oft übers Vorderrad weggerutscht, nichts dramatisches, aber es reicht um unsicher zu werden.
Jetzt ist die Strecke in Offenburg wohl nur Teer und Waldautobahn, daher frag ich mich was wohl OK für die Strecke sei.

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (29. April 2013)

Na wie schwer bist du denn?
Fährst tubeless oder mit Schlauch?


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (29. April 2013)

Mit Schlauch und 90kg


----------



## blumi (29. April 2013)

Denke mal da kann man noch etwas runter gehen. 
Bin mit 80kg öfters 2,0-2,2 gefahren.
Würde es schrittweise mal testen. 2,4 dann 2,3 usw.
Such mal hier im Forum nach Luftdruck usw. da findest massig Threads drüber.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (29. April 2013)

Hab ich gemacht, aber bin mir da nicht so sicher obs für mich passt wenn da steht " vorne 1, 8 hinten max.2"
Fahr normal so 2, 5/2,6 Bar hab aber noch nie an einem MTB Rennen teilgenommen, sondern fahr nur so "spazieren".


----------



## blumi (29. April 2013)

Offenburg ist technisch sehr einfach, kein heftiges Gelände, wenn du sonst mit 2,5 gut klar kommst, kannst das doch ganz locker hier auch fahren. 
Wie gesagt, kannst ja noch ein zwei Testfahrten mit etwas weniger machen um zu schauen ob du mehr Grip bekommst. 
Sind ja noch knapp zwei Wochen. ;-)


----------



## na!To (30. April 2013)

doe 80km Strecke besteht dies Jahr übrigens aus 1x der 63km und einmal dem Großteil der 32km ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (30. April 2013)

Ich bin einige Male bei der WOMC mitgefahren. Leider nie die große Strecke, da ich mir auf 48 u. 63km größere Chancen ausrechnen konnte.
An der großen Strecke hätte mich aber die Passage über die Moos am meisten gereizt, die man nun raus genommen hat. Finde ich schade.
Früher fuhr man mehrmals den gleichen Höhenzug wenigstens von verschiedenen Seiten hoch. Nun müssen die Langstreckler die gleichen Wege mehrmals fahren. Ein ziemlicher Rückschritt, finde ich.
Dabei könnten die Offenburger streckentechnisch aus dem Vollen schöpfen.


----------



## holzwurm71 (30. April 2013)

Hi SilverSurfer,

bin auch etwa 90kg-fahrfertig...
hab immer ca. 1,8-2,0 bar drin.
Der veranstalter sendet ein paar Tage vorher immer noch ne Rundmail mit ein paar Empfehlungen. Luftdruck ist da auch mit dabei...
Aber selber testen macht am meisten Sinn. Strecke ist ja auch so eine Woche vorher immer gut ausgeschildert...

Viel Spaß bei Deinem ersten Race!!!

Tom


----------



## Haferstroh (30. April 2013)

Um wieviel Uhr startet jetzt eigentlich die 63km-Distanz? Habe nun schon ewig die Homepage durchgeschaut und genervt aufgegeben. Habe keine Unterkunft gebucht, 250km Anfahrt und sollte wissen, ob ich bei Dunkelheit mit dem Auto schon losfahren sollte oder ob es in der Morgendämmerung noch reicht


----------



## holzwurm71 (30. April 2013)

hi haferstroh sollte gegen 0900 sein wie in der Vergangenheit auch...look...

http://www.womc.de/event-worldclass...e-challenge/programm-der-challenge-offenburg/

tom


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Mai 2013)

Oh, klarer Fall von....







Thx!


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Mai 2013)

So, Rennen vorbei.....war das aber jetzt Schlammschwimmen oder Radfahren


----------



## Phini (12. Mai 2013)

Radfahren konnte man es nicht nennen.

Und das Schlimmste - die 48er Runde wurde nicht gefahren, sondern stattdessen musste man auf die 32er. Da war jemand z
z blöd, zwei Kettensägen zu holen und einen Baum durchzusägen...

Also ich bin ganz schöön angepisst, dafür zu zahlen. Hatte mir 63er oder 48er überlegt, mich wegen schlechter Bedingungen für die 48er gemeldet und dann sowas. Ganz ehrlich, dafür würde ich nie im Leben das Startgeld zahlen.->Da kommt noch ne freundliche, aber bestimmte Mail in Richtung Scheiderbauer. Werde wohl nicht er Einzige sein...

Edit: 
Achja, wollte noch wer mit dem Zug um 7:39 von Achern nach Offenburg oder auf der Strecke z.B. aus Bühl oder Karlsruhe fahren? Der Zug ist nämlich einfach ausgefallen. Bumm, keine Chance. Zum Glüc hab ich zu Hause ein Auto rumstehen, sonst wär ich niemals angekommen.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Mai 2013)

Deswegen habe ich auf der ersten Streckenzusammenführung keinen gesehen ausser die Fahrer von meiner Strecke  Ärgerlich ist es schon ziemlich, kann ich verstehen und ich hätte auch gekotzt! Aber der Scheiderbauer persönlich kann eher nix für, da mischen zu viele Leute mit draussen auffer Strecke, zudem ist es leider "höhere Gewalt". Etwas flexibler hätte man aber schon sein können, aber weil ich die Situation vor Ort mit dieem Baum nicht gesehen habe, kann ich es schwer einschätzen.

Auf der 32er bist du wenigstens den ganz dicken Schlammtrails noch davongekommen im Vergleich zur 63er/84er. Bis zur besagten ersten Streckenzusammenführung war nämlich schon 99% des Schlamms an Mann und Maschine. Der Rest war danach nur noch die B-Note  Ein Baum lag auch auf unserer Strecke, da konnte man aber noch drumrum und wir wurden vorgewarnt von einem Posten der vor Ort war.

Ich gehe nach diesem 4. Schlammrennen für mich in Folge jetzt erstmal kärchern, Waschmaschine anschmeissen und neue Kette und Züge bestellen....wie immer halt nach einem Marathon in unserem siffigen Gefilden hier


----------



## felö (12. Mai 2013)

... war wirklich kein Traumrennen heute und das Wetter und der Schlamm hätten schon ausgreicht, um angepisst zu sein.

So wie es aussieht, sind die Bäume mutwillig heute Nacht (oder heute am frühen Morgen) abgesägt worden. Nach den Bildern, die ich von den Bäumen gesehen habe, wäre man auch mit einer Kettensäge eine ganze Weile beschäftigt gewesen, d.h. mal schnell vor dem Rennen wäre da nichts gegangen.

Nach meinen Infos hat die Bergwacht mit ihren leichten Fahrzeugen und einer Kette noch versucht, die Bäume wenigstens auf die Seite zu ziehen, was leider nicht geglückt ist und angesichts dieser Bäume wohl eher ein Verzweiflungsversuch war.

Für die Starter sehr ärgerlich, aber sicherlich auch kein Tag, an dem man selbst Organisator sein will ...

War Anfang der Woche noch auf der Strecke und da war auch jemand kurz zuvor mit schwerem Fahrzeug unterwegs an Stellen, an denen definitiv nichts gearbeitet wurde, sondern nur der Boden der Wege aufgelockert wurde (waren auch keine typischen Radspuren), zufällig nur auf Teilen der Rennstrecke...

... irgendwie ist Mountaibiken in Baden nicht sehr gewünscht.

Felö


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Mai 2013)

Dann wohl Sabotage, wär ja nix neues  Entweder Schilderdreher oder wie hier so ein Wegblockierer, dann auch noch auf Kosten eines grossen Baumes und mit einhergehendem Eingriff in die Natur  Radsport ist in D eben immer schwer vermittelbar. Da hätte eine Autorallye quer durch die Botanik mehr Ansehen und Prestige....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (12. Mai 2013)

Zum Baum und der Streckenverkürzung muss ich ja nix mehr schreiben...

...aber zum Start selbst.

Wir (48km) standen 30min länger im Nassen, Wind und Regen. Es gab keine Vorwarnung zum Start und keinen Startschuss. Und selbst bei uns, in den ersten zwei Reihen, wussten bis Rammersweier raus, immer noch nicht alle das nur die 32km gefahren werden. Das wurde nämlich über das Stillepost-Prinzip weitergegeben.

Und bei der Siegerehrung wird nur kurz gescherzt "Gab da ein kleines Problem, aber macht ja nix. Hat sich durch das Wetter ja eh länger angefühlt."

Wäre ich bloß EM gefahren ...

/Immerhin sorgte das Wetter dafür, dass das bergabfahren etwas interessanter wurde.


----------



## blumi (12. Mai 2013)

Also wenn man schon mit ner Motorsäge nicht schnell ein Stück aus nem Baum sägen kann, warum dann nicht wenigsten nen Streckenposten abstellen der alle entsprechend warnt, Bike drüber lupfen weiter fahren, fertig. 
Der Rest der Strecke war doch in Ordnung, oder?
Stell ich mir das grad zu einfach vor?


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. Mai 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Zum Baum und der StreckenverkÃ¼rzung muss ich ja nix mehr schreiben...
> 
> ...aber zum Start selbst.
> 
> ...




Signed Na!To

Das war wirklich ne Sauerei!
Erst das mit dem ewigen warten auf den Start-bei Pisswetter und KÃ¤lte ohne das irgendjemand nochmal bescheid gibt.
Und dann gerade als ich nochmal pissen gehen wollte, gings auf einmal ohne Vorwarnung ne halbe Stunde spÃ¤ter los!?ð 
Stand auch im ersten Block und hab Ã¼berhaupt nichts mitbekommen, das nur die 32er gefahren werden soll, ist doch Kacke sowas.
HÃ¤tte ein paar Sekunden gedauert, nur ne kleine Durchsage!! 
Oder wollten die "Herren" nicht nass werden?
Schon doof wenn man erst nach 10 Kilometern mal mitbekommt das man ne andere Strecke fahren soll...

Und ich denke die BÃ¤ume wÃ¤ren doch kein Problem gewesen, frÃ¼hzeitig warnen und gut ist!?

Na gut jetzt ist ja erstmal Pause, wenn Ã¼berhaupt noch was danach kommt?
Ich denke es wird ab jetzt mehr Wert auf Scheiderbauers "Baby" racextract gelegt, abwarten...

Bin enttÃ¤uscht!!

GruÃ


----------



## felö (12. Mai 2013)

Die Information am/vor dem Start hätte wirklich auf einfachem Weg besser gemacht werden können (mal abgesehen, dass noch ein Lautsprecher umgekippt ist, der dann nicht mehr funktioniert hat). Ich stand selbst im Startbereich und da wurde auch nichts kommuniziert.
.. und ein paar nette Worte der Erläuterung vom Sprecher bei der Siegerehrung wären auch höflich gewesen, der wusste aber nicht mal, wie sein heutiger Brötchengeber racextract ausgesprochen wird und hatte gefühlt auch sonst nicht so den Durchblick.
Die Starter auf der nachfolgender 32km Strecke hatten auch keine Ahnung, wann gestartet wird und von Vorteil war es auch nicht, dass man dann durch das halbe 48km Feld pflügen musste - ist halt so.

Zur Streckenorga: natürlich hätte man vorbeileiten können, ist ja bei den langen Strecken notfallmäßig auch gegangen, aber der Veranstalter trägt die Verantwortung und ich stelle es mir ganz schön schwierig vor, aufgrund eines kurzen Telefonats schnell zu beurteilen, ob eine Gefährdung vorliegt oder nicht. 
Für Fahrer wie Euch ist sowas wahrscheinlich völlig okay und das geringere Übel, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass es vor 2-3 Jahren einen Leserbrief in der Zeitung gab, in dem sich Starter vor dem Rennen beschwert haben, dass die Wege durch die Waldarbeiter (gab damals ziemlich spät im Frühjahr viel Schneebruch und dementsprechend viel im Wald zu tun) so schlecht wären und das Ganze deshalb fast nicht zu verantworten sei, da man nicht trainieren könne, wird man als Veranstalter wahrscheinlich vorsichtig.

... und wenn ich an die Orga von Singen im letzten Jahr denke, war ich froh, in Offenburg zu fahren. 
So wie es aussieht muss man sich die Frage in Zukunft nicht mehr stellen, weil es wohl (zumindest vorläufig) in OG kein Rennen mehr geben wird, da lagen zuletzt wohl zu viele Steine (oder Bäume??) im Weg und gerüchteweise ist es wohl nicht das letzte Rennen in Baden, das in Frage steht.

Es kommen für uns alle wieder bessere und sonnigere Tage, schönen Restsonntag und guten Start in die Woche 

Felö


----------



## albbiker (12. Mai 2013)

bin nach 2010 und 2011 das 3. mal in Offenburg dabei, immer die große Strecke. Dieses mal musste ich jedoch materialbedingt nach der 63km Runde das Rennen beenden. (hintere Bremse hat nicht mehr richtig aufgemacht). Nun, gegen das Wetter kann der Veranstalter wohl nichts und das mit den Bäumen kann ich auch noch tolerieren, obwohl mit einer Motorsäge hätte man da schon einiges machen können.
Was mir aber überhaupt nicht gepasst hat war das ganze drum herum der Veranstaltung:
1. Bike Wäsche, viel zu wenig Schläuche, kein Wasserdruck, dadurch ewiges anstehen. Ich war schon auf Marathons mit ähnlichen Bedingungen, da hat dann die Feuerwehr schnell ausgeholfen.
2. Duschen - eiskaltes Wasser, da erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar, wenn man vom Fahren völlig durchgenässt ist sollte dafür gesorgt werden, dass wenigstens das Duschwasser einigermassen temperiert ist.
3. Zieleinlauf - nach nicht mal 5 Std. Fahrzeit, bei den Damen war von der großen Strecke erst die erste gerade ins Ziel gekommen, zog es der Moderator vor den Zieleinlauf zu verlassen und die Trail Show von Hans Rey zu kommentieren. Alle nachfolgenden Fahrer sind dann ohne Kommentar und kaum noch beachtet durchs Ziel gefahren. Da wäre meines erachtens ein 2. Moderator wirklich nicht zuviel gewesen!
So hatte alles den Anschein das diese (vorläufig) letzte Veranstaltung irgendwie so gut es geht mit so wenig Aufwand wie nur möglich durgezogen werden soll.  Schade, aber von Offenburg war ich besseres gewohnt.
Gruß


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. Mai 2013)

Ja, war alles irgendwie lieblos dieses Jahr, so hab ich's auch empfunden...


----------



## svollmer (12. Mai 2013)

Wo lag denn der besagte Baum auf der 48er-Strecke? Bin die 84er gefahren und die führte dieses Jahr ja über die gleichen Abschnitte. Und vom Baum habe ich nichts gesehen. Der Baum auf der 63/84er kurz vor der Verpflegung Bildeiche liegt schon seit mindestens 2 Wochen dort. Da hat mich gewundert, warum er nicht längst weggeräumt wurde.

Und jetzt erst mal das Rad sauberkriegen und nachsehen, warum ich ab dem Durbacher Schloss ohne HR-Bremse fahren musste.


----------



## Phini (12. Mai 2013)

Der liegt angeblich auf der Verbinungsstrecke kurz vor dem Stelle, wo die 48er mit der 63er zusammenführt. Das ist nur ne kurze Stelle, ich glaub so 1-2 Kilometer. Hat mich auch gewundert, ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich dazu sagen soll.

albbiker und sellyoursoul habens gut zusammengefasst, leblos und als wolle Scheiderbauer diese eine "letzte" Veranstaltung nur möglichst billig hinter sich bringen. Bei der Show wirkte der Hans Rey auch ein wenig, naja, lustlos.

Ich will aber wie gesagt mindestens ein Teil meines Geldes zurück. Das kann's nicht sein.

Scheiderbauer soll sich lieber auf eine Sache konzentrieren, und die richtig machen, statt die vielen Sachen, die er macht, aber nicht gescheit.


----------



## na!To (12. Mai 2013)

Scheinbar ist es, laut Polizei, so, dass der Baum absichtlich in der Nacht davor gefällt wurde. Der ist nicht einfach umgefallen.
Da hatte wohl einer was gegen Herrn Scheiderbauer ...

/... er ist in der Gegend nicht gerade beliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (12. Mai 2013)

Die Streckenänderung auf der 84er hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Auf der zweiten Runde war total tote Hose und ich bin ewig alleine herumgefahren. Außerdem war vor allem der lange Anstieg zur Moos das Highlight.

Dabei hat mich auch gestört, dass man so eine Änderung nur durch Zufall mitbekommt, während man sonst für jeden Kleinkram vollgespamt wird. Und die angeführten "Umweltschutzgründe" glaubt auch niemand, mit dem ich gesprochen habe. Waren es letztes Jahr nicht auch diese Gründe, warum der Termin in den Juli verlegt wurde? Und dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den alten Termin ...

Was allerdings besser als vorher ist: Dass Sportograf als Bilderdienst angeheuert wurde. Mal schauen, ob es überhaupt Bilder gibt, wo meine Startnummer erkennbar ist.


----------



## blackbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Zitat: Und die angeführten "Umweltschutzgründe" glaubt auch niemand, mit dem ich gesprochen habe. Waren es letztes Jahr nicht auch diese Gründe, warum der Termin in den Juli verlegt wurde? Und dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den alten Termin ...


Das könnte schon stimmen. Alter Termin war nur mit anderer Strecke wegen den Auerhühner möglich. In  Kiza mußste der Anstieg zum Hinterwaldkopf ja auch deswegen geändert werden.


----------



## Twenty9er (13. Mai 2013)

Nach allem was ich hier lese, bin ich sehr froh, dass ich auf die Teilnahme verzichtet habe.
...ist wohl ganz gut, dass Veranstaltung bis auf weiteres nicht mehr stattfindet, weil der Veranstalter sich zu einer Pause entschlossen hat.
Das Rennen wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlechte durch blöde Terminsituationen, unsinnige Features wie Rennradio etc. (sollen sich mal lieber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren), von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Teilnehmer usw.
Ich hoffe Jörg lernt was draus und stellt die Veranstaltung irgendwann komplett neu auf, dann hoffentlich auch mit interessanteren Strecken.


----------



## olympia (13. Mai 2013)

alles sehr sehr suspekt 
die streckenänderung und das was alles daraus folgte, die 32er die danach auch verspätet abfuhren und das auffahren der langsameren 48er sehr ärgerlich!
dann gab es noch nicht mal eine Altersklassen-Siegerehrung wie angekündigt und wie in den Jahren zuvor! Gerade für die Hobbysportler die sich bei solch Dreckswetter die Seele aus dem Leib fahren und dann um den verdienten Lohn gebracht werden, sehr schade!
Dem "alles sehr lieblos" muss ich auch zustimmen, z. B. gab es ein einzigen Bierstand der noch nicht mal Alkoholfreies Weizenbier anbat, für diese Region auch unverständlich!
Naja wahrscheinlich wirklich das beste wenn das Rennen mal eine Weile pausiert, gibt eh bessere Marathons! Schade nur weil es vor der Haustür war!


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2013)

Ich denke, das war inoffiziell die letzte WOMC. Es wird die besagte Pause zwar geben, aber nach den 2 Jahren wird das Kind dann beim Namen genannt werden.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (14. Mai 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich denke, das war inoffiziell die letzte WOMC. Es wird die besagte Pause zwar geben, aber nach den 2 Jahren wird das Kind dann beim Namen genannt werden.



Sponsoren sind nach ner Pause auch weg!

Denke es wird, wenn überhaupt, ein Straßenrennen.
Da hat man weniger Ärger mit Naturschützern.


EDIT:
von der WOMC HP:


> Der Sicherheitsstab hat für die 48 km keine Freigabe erteilt. (Baum auf  der Strecke). Sämtliche Bemühungen (Umleitungen, Abtransport, ect.)  wurden vom Sicherheitsstab entweder abgeleht oder waren nicht so schnell  realisierbar, dass die Nachfolgenden 32 km und die auf dem Rückweg  befindlichen 84 km hätten sicher aneinander vorbei geführt werden  können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2late (14. Mai 2013)

In Offenburg gab es leider schon seit längerer Zeit Probleme mit Streckensabotage.

Zu besagtem Baum kann ich nur sagen, das war nicht nur ein Baum, nein, die Äste wurden formgebend am Stamm belassen und hätten ein Paar MTB'ler mühelos aufnehmen können. Das war definitiv Vorsatz, so daß ich es ehrlich gesagt verantwortungsbewusst fand, die 48er Strecke aufzugeben (für alle Beteiligten natürlich mehr als schade). Ich hoffe, das hat für die Verursacher Konsequenzen, dann soetwas ist nicht ohne Equipment zu bewerkstelligen.

Offenburg hatte das Potential zu einem großen Spektakel, leider hat erheblicher Widerstand auf irgendeiner Seite nach dem 4. Rennen dazu beigetragen, dass es stetig bergab ging. Erst die Teilnehmerbegrenzung auf 2500 Starter (ja es haben sich mal viele Leute dafür interessiert), dann die Streichung der 106 km - Strecke (kann ich verstehen, es war sehr familiär), dann die Aufsplittung zwischen Marathon und XC - Race und dann der Umbau der 86 km Strecke zu einer 63 + x ... . Ich will nicht sagen, dass alles falsch gemacht wurde, aber sicher einiges auch nicht richtig.

Trotzdem, ich danke Euch (Anna, Jörg und allen Helfern) für 7 schöne Rennen durch die Ortenau. Es hat mir immer viel Spass gemacht und ich weiß Euren Job sehr zu schätzen.Wir Leben von Leuten wie Euch, die ihre Kraft einem solchen Projekt schenken .

Auch wenn ich an ein entgültiges Aus glaube, hoffe ich eines besseren belehrt zu werden. Vieleicht findet Ihr eine Region bzw. Form, in der Euch mehr Begeisterung entgegengebracht wird.

Das Wetter hat das Ende leider tatkräftig untermauert, ich habe es leider nicht hinbekommen, der einen Pfütze auszuweichen. Irgendwie mussten da aber alle durch ... .

Irgendwann scheint auch wieder die Sonne. Hoffentlich dann auch für die WOMC! Und mal ganz nebenbei, Ihr hattet immer super Trikots.


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Mai 2013)

2late schrieb:


> In Offenburg gab es leider schon seit längerer Zeit Probleme mit Streckensabotage.
> 
> Zu besagtem Baum kann ich nur sagen, das war nicht nur ein Baum, nein, die Äste wurden formgebend am Stamm belassen und hätten ein Paar MTB'ler mühelos aufnehmen können. Das war definitiv Vorsatz, so daß ich es ehrlich gesagt verantwortungsbewusst fand, die 48er Strecke aufzugeben (für alle Beteiligten natürlich mehr als schade). Ich hoffe, das hat für die Verursacher Konsequenzen, dann soetwas ist nicht ohne Equipment zu bewerkstelligen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich alles so unterschreiben und hoffe, dass es trotzdem weitergeht 2016 mit einem völlig neuen Streckenkonzept, vielleicht auch mit der Auslagerung in eine bikefreundlichere Region in der Ortenau oder drumrum. Sehr schade, dass ein Offenburg-Worldcup nicht mehr im UCI-Kalender auftaucht (was der erste Schuss vorn Bug war) und dann auch noch der einstige Stern des Marathons aufgrund massiver Widerstände (wahrscheinlich von einzelnen Waldbauern und resoluten Naturschützern) sinkt.

Potential hatte das Ding und könnte es immer noch haben.

Zu dem Baum: Hätte man die Strecke trotzdem freigegeben mit Streckenpostensicherung und es wäre trotzdem was passiert, wäre es auch wieder nicht recht gewesen. Dann lieber auf Nummer Sicher, hätten andere Veranstalter auch so gemacht. Wobei, die Kommunikation diesbezüglich zu den Teilnehmern muss immer vorhanden sein und wäre das geschehen, hätte JEDER Einsicht gehabt anstatt dass man es "hintenrum" erfährt.


----------



## holzwurm71 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo;

2late sowie die anderen Forumsmitglieder haben es auf den Punkt gebracht. Will mich dem anschließen. Sowohl Wetter und diverse Eindrücke/Vorkommnisse haben diesmal keine 100prozentiges  Feeling aufkommen lassen. 

Trotzdem hoffe ich auch, dass ich in ein paar Jahren wieder ein Race welches von Scheiderbauers organisiert wird fahren kann. Meines Erachtens ist Offenburg seit Jahren das Non-Plus-Ultra im Schwarzwald und auf der Alb, was die Organisation angeht...

Und wenn man schon kein Rennen in Offenburg mehr boikottieren kann, dann wenigstens den Wein, durch dessen Reeben wir dieses Mal nicht fahren durften...es gibt ja auch noch andere gute Tröpfle wie Durbacher....

Hoffe auf eine 11. Challenge 
thommy


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Mai 2013)

Schließe mich da an und hoffe auch das es trotz diesem ganzen "Theater"  2016 weitergeht und es ne 11. Challenge geben wird, würd mich freuen!

Schon traurig genug das der Worldcup weg ist...


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Mai 2013)

Von mir aus könnte man das Rennen aus der Offenburger Innenstadt wieder auslagern und nur 1-2 Strecken anbieten. Das drückt die Kosten und den Aufwand enorm wenn man sich die zahlreichen (Haupt)strassensperrungen bei Start/Ziel erspart. Das hatte in den letzten Jahren auch nicht für mehr Zuspruch gesorgt als noch "draussen" gestartet wurde. Kosten und Chichi erspart man sich auch durch die Reduzierung auf 2 Strecken, d.h. eine lange Strecke um die 80-100km für die Cracks und Ausdauerfreaks, die für "Kurzstreckenbevorzuger" anderen einfach bei der Hälfte abgekürzt wird. 

Dass sowas funktioniert, sieht man ja in Albstadt, wo es nur EINE (und dazu noch recht lange) Strecke gibt, die auch wenig trainierte Gelgenheitsfahrer gerne annehmen und mit der die Veranstaltung jedes Jahr mehr boomt. Und auch diese Strecke startet nicht (mehr) direkt in der City was wohl jedem schnuppe ist. Im Gegenteil, auch diese wurde ausgelagert aus der City und erst ab da ging der Albstadt-Boom so richtig ab!

Das alles trägt dazu bei, dass die Challenge einen neuen Anlauf nehmen könnte, da ich denke, dass das Finanzielle einen nicht unerheblichen Ausschlag gegeben hat.


----------



## olympia (15. Mai 2013)

ich find das auch sehr schade für offenburg, erst der wegfall des worldcup`s und jetzt noch der marathon.
ok den marathon könnte man irgendwie attraktiver machen denn er hat schon an zuspruch und wie schon gesagt an liebe der macher verloren, 
aber der worldcup war ja der absolute bringer daran gabs nix zu meckern, wurde ja auch meist als bester worldcup ausgezeichnet, ein super aushängeschild für die region!
wie man sich sowas nehmen lassen kann oder keine lust mehr drauf hat, unverständlich! 
ich hab mich jedes jahr tierisch drauf gefreut, extra ein paar tagefrei genommen, schade schade


----------



## na!To (15. Mai 2013)

Haha, Unwissenheit ist ein Tugend.

Sry, aber ich bin irgendwie froh das da nichts mehr von Herrn Scheiderbauer kommt. Der Mann hat es sich hier bei allen durch seine Art verkackt. Nicht bezahlte Rechnungen, Vertragsbrüche (Stichwort UCI Weltcup), nicht übernommene/ausgeführte Reperaturen von Flurschäden, Hintergehen von öffentlichen Stellen und Privatgrundbesitzern sowie das Ausnutzen, verarschen von Vereinen und ehrenamtlichen Helfern sind nur einige Highlights der letzten 10 Jahre.

Hier gibt es mittlerweile nen Spruch: "Der in der Ortenau weltberühmte Scheiderbauer."

Und was das mit anderen Regionen angeht: Fragt mal in Todtnau bzw. am Feldberg nach ... die haben auch was zu erzählen.

Die WOMC wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Und dieses Jahr hat man es nochmal besonders gesehen. Wo war z.B. die, in der Ausschreibung versprochene, Siegerehrung für die Altersklassen?

Natürlich hat er sich vom kleinen Rammersweirer Marathon kommend weiterentwickelt. Alleine wenn ich an die Weltcup Rennen denke. Aber nicht ohne das viele auf der Strecke blieben. Auch hat er dem Bikesport hier einen guten Pusch gegeben. Aber auch das war nur vorrübergehend. Ich habe Respekt vor seinem Einsatz und "Werdegang", aber das "Gschmäckle" bleibt. Er wollte damit Geld verdienen und sich, zumindest früher, den Weltcup mit finanzieren. 
Und bei den "Alles so toll." Artikeln in Online- und Printmedien, wird mir leider nur schlecht.

Die besten Veranstaltungen sind die, welche von Vereinen organisiert werden. Und nicht die von Privatpersonen, welche in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften. Davon gibts leider auch immer weniger.

/Und ich warte immernoch auf den 2007 versprochenen 25m langen Hefezopf nach der Zieleinfahrt!


----------



## luca 2002 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich bin die 84 km gefahren und fand die Veranstaltung wider aller Kritik in Ordnung. 

Wir veranstalten in unserer Gemeinde jährlich eine Inliner-Rennveranstaltung. Aus leidiger Erfahrung weis ich wie schwer es ist Helfer zu finden und kostendeckend zu arbeiten. Ich bin seither nachsichtiger mit meiner Kritik. 

Ich werde Offenburg vermissen, war trotz allem eine nettes Rennen und für einen überschaubaren Betrag hatten wir eine abgesperrte Strecke, ausreichend Verpflegung und konnten unser Hobby einen Tag ausleben.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,


auch ich bin dieses Jahr wieder mitgefahren und kann mal aus meiner Perspektive berichten...

...der Event schien dieses Jahr liebloser und etwas schlechter organisiert gewesen zu sein. Dies ist auch meine Meinung. Man bedenke aber, dass ein solches Event ein riesen Aufwand ist. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Jörg sich das nicht mehr antun möchte und stattdessen sich auf seine anderen "Standbeine" stellen wird. Diese bringen sicherlich mehr Einahmen und benötigen weniger Aufwand. Die Leute zufriden zu stellen ist in der heutigen Zeit auch nicht mehr so einfach und erst recht nicht, wenn es früher -aus welchen Gründen auch immer- mal besser gelaufen ist. 

Dieses Rennen bietete 4 verschiedene Strecken, Starten in Blöcken, Getränke in Flaschen(!), genügend Riegel und Gels, Startgeschenke (dieses Jahr sogar zwei Stück), einen Schuttlebus für die Zuschauer, eine gesperrte City, etc. Dies für 40 bis 50 Euro.

Ob Hans beim Biken etwas lieblos war, die Pasta-Ausgabe länger dauerte (wieso haben manche 2 Teller bekommen?), ein versprochener 25m-Zopf fehlte, die Waschzone überfüllt weil zu wenig Druck in der Leitung war und sich dehalb die Leute stauten, macht mir nichts aus. Dies sind keine Gründe um an ein Rennen zu gehen oder es sein zu lassen. Ok, das mit der Waschstation ist schon einbischen ärgerlich. Ich habe mich dann entschieden das Bike so wie es war ins Auto zu legen. Das Waschen IM Brunnen war für mich keine Alternative. Dieses Bild -resp so wie der Brunnen zum Ende wohl ausgesehen hatte- hilft nicht wirklich die Biker zu mögen!

Ob eine Strecke sabotiert wird, ist nicht beinflussbar und sicher auch nicht gewollt vom Veranstalter. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir so etwas lieber als jemand der aus Hass auf uns Biker Nägel verteilt oder eine Schnurr spannt. 

Ich finde es schade, dass ein Event dieses Umpfangs wegfällt. Bin sehr gerne nach Offenburg gegangen um die WOMC zu fahren.


Hoffentlich bis bald wieder in OG,


PS: Worüber ich mich am allermeisten geärgert hatte:
Die gesperrte Hauptstrasse (welches die anscheinend die einzige Möglichkeit ist Durbach zu durchqueren!)  Wie soll man so nach OG zum Start kommen 

PS: Was mich auch ärgerte: das Wetter, brrrrr, schlotterrrr...die dann auch zu einer schlechteren Zeit geführt hat als eigentlich drin gewesen wäre


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Mai 2013)

Habe mein Bike komplett zerlegen müssen, es war so ziemlich alles runtergeritten. Dreck in jedem hintersten Winkel, in jedem Gelenk, fast jedem Lager. Züge waren fast unbeweglich nachdem mal alles festgetrocknet war. Die eigentlich fast neue Kette wanderte schon in den Schrott. Die Hinterbremse runtergefahren bis Metall auf Metall. Beim Öffnen des Tretlagers kamen mir literweise Dreckwasser entgegen. Das Rad benötigte zwei Handwaschgänge mit viel Autoshampoo, und selbst dies konnte man nur als erste Grobreinigungen bezeichnen. Habe aber dabei eine einfache Methode entdeckt, wie man HT II-Tretlager wieder zum Leben erwecken kann  Alles demontierten Komponenten vor dem Zusammenbau gereinigt, und nach dem Zusammenbau sieht das Rad immer noch nicht 100%ig sauber aus. Dieses Rennen geht vom Verschleiss- und Verschmutzungsgrad in die Geschichte ein! Ach ja, die Klamotten habe ich dem Waschen im Waschbecken vorgespült aus Angst vor akuter Waschmaschinenverstopfung. Nach dem 10. Spülen und Auswringen kam immer noch Dreckbrühe raus, dann rein damit in die Trommel weil ich sonst heute noch dranstehen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (17. Mai 2013)

Was für 2 Startergeschenke?
Ich hab nur ein Trikot bekommen!


----------



## 2late (17. Mai 2013)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ... Das Waschen IM Brunnen war für mich keine Alternative. Dieses Bild -resp so wie der Brunnen zum Ende wohl ausgesehen hatte- hilft nicht wirklich die Biker zu mögen! ...



 Das habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch gedacht, als ich am Brunnen vorbei fuhr ... . Da sollte der ein oder andere mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## holzwurm71 (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du bei den Frühbuchern warst, dann gabs noch ein paar Extras. Ich für meinen Teil hab noch einen helm bekommen...

Und was das mit dem Waschen anging... Waschmaschine und ich haben es nach der Schelte von meiner besseren Hälfte überlebt.... Und wenn schon das Rad ein paar Spätfolgen zu beklagen hat, dann kann ich mich ja auch nicht beklagen....


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Mai 2013)

Oh shit, das Frühbucher-Extra. War auch Frühbucher, aber nur das Trikot bekommen 

Habe auch ehrlich gesagt nimmer daran gedacht, sonst hätte ich vor Ort denen gleich auffe Finger geklopft!

Ach ja, selbst im Geberkolben der Bremse ist Dreck drin. Definitv Schlammrace No.1 von bisher sehr vielen!


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (19. Mai 2013)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/landwirt-sabotiert-mountainbike-strecke-polizei-ermittelt


----------



## holzwurm71 (19. Mai 2013)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/landwirt-sabotiert-mountainbike-strecke-polizei-ermittelt




hoffe mal, dass der nicht ungeschoren davonkommt...


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn jetzt noch alle Starter der 48er Runde ne Sammelklage einreichen hat er, zu Recht, evtl. ein echtes Problem.
Was denkt sich so einer eigentlich, nimmt man da bewusst die Verletzung von Menschen in Kauf!


----------



## svollmer (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe auch, dass derjenige Ärger bekommt. Aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum die Fahrer der 63er- und 84er-Runde die Baumstämme über den kleinen Pfad links umfahren konnten, während es für die 48er nicht ging?


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2013)

Und das kam vor dem bereits verlinkten Artikel:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/foermlich-den-berg-hinauf-geschrien--71836041.html

(1500 Teilnehmer waren es aber bestimmt nicht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (19. Mai 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Und das kam vor dem bereits verlinkten Artikel:
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/foermlich-den-berg-hinauf-geschrien--71836041.html
> 
> (1500 Teilnehmer waren es aber bestimmt nicht!)


Das ist - leider - mal wieder die typische maßlose Übertreibung. In der Ergebnisliste werden 807 Teilnehmer angezeigt. In den letzten Jahren stimmten die Zahlen zwar auch nie, aber so krass war das Missverhältnis noch nicht ...


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2013)

Das ist bei anderen Veranstaltungen aber auch immer so gewesen. Meist bei relativ kleinen Rennen, wo man offensichtlich unbedingt in der Presse die 1000-Leute-Marke knacken wollte, aber in Wirklichkeit die Hälfte mitfuhr.

In ganz anderen Bereichen ist es aber auch sowas zu beobachten, z.B. bei Demonstrationen, da heisst es ja immer: "Die Organisatoren der Demo sprachen von mindestens 10.000 Demonstranten, die Polizei ging von 5.000-6.000 aus"

P.S. Immer wieder lustig, wie der Asphalthügel beim "Riedle" in Zell immer wieder ehrfurchtsvoll als wadenzerreissende Laktatrampe und Schicksalsberg dargestellt wird


----------



## wiedereinstieg (30. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## wiedereinstieg (30. Mai 2013)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/landwirt-sabotiert-mountainbike-strecke-polizei-ermittelt


 

Gibt es schon NEWS diesbezüglich


----------



## Haferstroh (28. August 2013)

Anstatt der Challenge findet jetzt nächstes Jahr ein 24h-Rennen statt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

Jawohl. Ein 2er 24h ist schon gesetzt 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jawohl. Ein 2er 24h ist schon gesetzt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



kennst du die strecke? arg anspruchsvoll - überlege eventuell als solist zu starten ...?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

ich kenne nur die weltcupstrecke. bin sie ja im rahmen der buliga gefahren. voll geil!
ich hoffe es geht in die richtung 
aber wolfsdrop und co werden sicher net drin sein :/


----------



## blumi (28. August 2013)

Du erinnerst Dich an den Worldcup 2007-2011? Diese weltbekannte Strecke wurde mehrfach international ausgezeichnet und wird nun auch Teil des 24h Rennens sein.
Entlang der Reben geht es bei atemberaubender Aussicht durch die Ortenauer Landschaft.
Dabei wird der Anstieg zur Weinflasche den Teilnehmern konditionell Einiges abverlangen.
*Dennoch ist das technische Niveau der Strecke eher niedrig gehalten und ist so auch für Hobby-Fahrer hervorragend geeignet.*
Um die Strecke dabei so attraktiv wie möglich zu gestalten, werden zusätzlich kleine Finessen in die Strecke eingebaut.

http://www.womc.de/service-mtb-marathon-offenburg/hohendiagramm/


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2013)

mir geht es weniger um die technische schwierigkeit (dann leg ich mich halt ab  - sondern mehr um die konditionelle. jede runde irgendwelchen knüppeltrails bergauf z.b. sind halt schon härter als ne schotterstraße ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

wird sich noch zeigen... ich nimm definitiv das epic!


----------

